# Memory photo mat??



## SusanSayl (Apr 18, 2013)

ok, I'm not really sure how to explain this or what the actual name is. I am looking for cardboard (or very thick paper) photo mats. Not just the regular square or rectangle ones. I have been approached about doing the photos for a children's softball team. This will be my first time ever doing anything like this. In the past, the photographer provided photo mats that were printed with a baseball theme and had 2 cutouts in it, one big one for the team picture and one small one for the individual player picture and each player got a mat with the 2 pictures. The only thing I have been able to find is what is being called "memory mates". Those actually seem quite nice and I really like them, but with those it's like one whole picture (the team and individual pictures can't be removed). I am looking for the cardboard piece with just the cutouts so the pictures can be removed if the client wants to remove them.

I'm not sure if I made much sense. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Here are a couple examples, I know they're not that good of quality, they were texted to my by a parent.


----------



## CCericola (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes, they are called memory mates. We used to get ours from TAP before we went digital. They still make them just google memory mate folders.


----------



## CCericola (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.promoframes.com/product_info.php?products_id=152&gclid=CIDJydus1LYCFQFp4AodM2gAuQ


----------



## SusanSayl (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks a bunch!! That is exactly what I was looking for!


----------

